# Hate shopping #&%^?^



## NorthernRedneck

I absolutely hate shopping. I detest it. Especially those big box stores like Walmart. So I hobble my crippled a$$ in to the store. Doesn't matter which one because they are all the same. I'm having a hard time walking so I use a motorized cart. People immediately look at me as if I'm lazy and there's nothing wrong with me because on the surface, if I wasn't walking with a cane, I would appear perfectly normal to anyone.

So I grab a motorized cart and try to get around. People give dirty looks. Don't move. Purposely block my path so I either have to wait or go around. This isn't a one time occurrence. It happens every single f'ing time I try to go anywhere. Even parking in the handicap parking spots with a permit, I get dirty looks. 

Don't ask google why cornflakes were invented.


----------



## tiredretired

My Dad used to always say this world would be a wonderful place to live if it wasn't for all the people.  He was 100% right.

I see folks aren't any more smarter, considerate and understanding up north as they are down here.  Most of them give me a royal pain in my ass and sometimes I let them know how I feel, one way or another.  :th_lmao:

At any rate, don't let the assholes get you down.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I try not too. I just avoid those places at all cost. I just left my wife and girls in the store and went back to the vehicle. Life's too short to deal with ignorant people. 

Don't ask google why cornflakes were invented.


----------



## pirate_girl

Perhaps you should have some photos on hand of yourself after the accident.
If any person would dare to question your use of the motorized carts, simply hand them one and say "hopefully this will quell any thoughts or judgements against me"..


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> Perhaps you should have some photos on hand of yourself after the accident.
> If any person would dare to question your use of the motorized carts, simply hand them one and say "hopefully this will quell any thoughts or judgements against me"..



Or, you can do what I do and not give a shit what people think (way too old) and borrow a saying from my best friend in high school who always used to say and I quote:  _*"Fuck em, feed em beans".*_  :th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Most days I just ignore it and go about my business while avoiding all contact with people. Even attending public events where there's special areas for handicapped parking. I've had parking attendants take one look at me and tell me I couldn't park there and instead had to park 3 blocks away in the general parking despite having a permit displayed all because I don't "look handicapped".  I'll just stick with the attitude of "people are ignorant" and avoid them at all cost. 

Don't ask google why cornflakes were invented.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Sure, we can all walk from the north 40 of the walmart lot, and look just fine doing it.
The thing is, some folks don't understand that might be the only one we get for the day.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Exactly. Most days I can't make it that far. I have a love hate relationship with Walmart and other stores like it. Meaning I love to hate them and couldn't care less if I ever stepped in their store again. 

Don't ask google why cornflakes were invented.


----------



## tiredretired

I park in handicap anyway and just tell people that I have Tinnitus.  :th_lmao:


----------



## Bannedjoe

A year or almost 2 ago, I had a hip replaced, and a few months after that, a knee.

Things are better now, but for awhile I got to experience the woes of the handicapped world.

I got the temporary parking sticker, and used it when I could find a spot.

But if I wanted to shop the big stores, I had no choice but to use the scooters, if they could be found!!!

Most times I had to wait at the door for someone to finish shopping and relinquish their ride.

Far be it from me to judge whether that overweight woman really needs the scooter or could probably use a walk, but when a person can't locate a single scooter anywhere, and then you see Martha and Ethyl taking up two of them while sitting in the Walmart Mcdonald's having lunch, it makes one wish they had a cattle prod.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'd guess that a great majority of people who make use of the moto-carts because of largeness got there because of preexisting conditions.
Morbidly obese folks.
Then again, there are those whom all one has to do is look at the content of the shopping cart.
I'm not seeing lean meats and fresh produce, but rather a plethora of junk.


----------



## Doc

The majority of the folks I see using handicap spaces do not show and outward sign of being handicapped.   I've never seen any of them be hassled by some nosy judgmental low life.   If approached it still is none of their F'ing business.   If you have the permit park there and answer to no one.  No explanation needed to anyone.  The nosy SOB can call the authorities if they feel the need.   All it would be is a minor annoyance to you.   

I've seen plenty using the ride carts.  Again, never witnessed anyone being rude but shocked that you experience that every time.  I have to wonder if a bicycle air horn would help (the kind with the squeeze ball you squeeze to honk).  That might get a laugh and get em to move.   Or keep honking to piss em off till they wake up.  Once again ... F them rude SOB's.   No explanation needed for anyone.  

I know it does not work for everything ...and I never use it but all my kids do since they have little ones and a busy schedule .... you can order your stuff online and Walmart or Krogers will bring the order out to your car once you get there.   You have to order hours ahead to give them time to gather stuff but my kids all use this service and love it.   I don't use that service but I shop and order online for the majority of what I buy throughout the year.   Items that take up a lot of space in a shopping cart are very handy to order from Amazon: paper towels, toilet paper for example.   I also bulk buy trash bags from amazon and get more bang for the buck.  Works for me.


----------



## tiredretired

I try to walk 2-3 miles each day, whether it is working or whatever.  When I go shopping or run errands I park just as far away as I can for two reasons.

Firstly to keep my vehicles away from all the inconsiderate stupid assholes who after years and years behind the wheel still can't drive worth a damn and secondly the extra walking is good for me.

I am fortunate at 71 to be able to stay well away from the handicap spaces.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

TiredRetired said:


> I park in handicap anyway and just tell people that I have Tinnitus.  :th_lmao:




So YOU’RE the one in my parking space!  :th_lmao:


----------



## tiredretired

jim slagle said:


> So YOU’RE the one in my parking space!  :th_lmao:



You got tinnitus too?  :th_lmao:


----------

